# Paint falling off rear



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Has anyone had the paint come off above the tailpipes?Ive got ant 05 and noticed while washing the grey was coming off above the left pipe.It is shinny black under the paint that leads me to believe it was not preped right.The dealer was closed but I bought it new in march of 06 and it has 2800 miles on it Im sure it will be covered for no charge.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

This is common. Keep on your dealer to repaint it.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

have it repainted to macth the color of your car. chex mine out. before and after


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Yep, had the same prob... Dealer took care of it under warranty with no prob.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> have it repainted to macth the color of your car. chex mine out. before and after


That looks sweet in red I wonder what my yellow jacket would look like that way or even black.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> That looks sweet in red I wonder what my yellow jacket would look like that way or even black.


i have seen both. and they are awsome. black is even better on the bee


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> Has anyone had the paint come off above the tailpipes?Ive got ant 05 and noticed while washing the grey was coming off above the left pipe.It is shinny black under the paint that leads me to believe it was not preped right.The dealer was closed but I bought it new in march of 06 and it has 2800 miles on it Im sure it will be covered for no charge.


Had mine repainted at the dealer, paint fell off again. Took it back and this time they repainted and clear coated. Looks great, no probs now.


----------

